# Computer not going to sleep properly on closing lid



## 1026501 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I just got a new Dell Inspiron 15 less than a week ago. It had Windows 8.1 preinstalled. Day before yesterday I installed Ubuntu alongside Windows. it installed perfectly, no need for boot-repair, grub menu shows up at startup, but I had to enable nomodeset option as I have an AMD graphics card.

The following problem has started to occur:
In power options, I have set the computer to go to sleep when I close the lid. However, the computer does not always go to sleep on closing the lid. The disk, power and wifi lights on my laptop stay on, but the screen does turn off. Only a blinking power light is supposed to indicate that the laptop is in sleep mode. Sometimes I have to close and open the lid a few times, and sometimes I don't. When I have to close and open the lid many times, the screen stays off when I open the lid, and only turns on if I open the lid after the laptop successfully goes to sleep.

If instead of sleep, I set it to hibernate on closing the lid in power options, then the above problem happens for hibernation too.

I am really confused... Is it a problem with the lid? If it is then I can get it fixed under warranty. However I am pretty sure that this has started to happen after I installed Ubuntu.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

> Day before yesterday I installed Ubuntu alongside Windows.


How exactly do you mean? Did you install Ubuntu on the same partition where Windows resides (Wubi) or did you create a Linux partition for Ubuntu? My understanding is that "alongside" Windows means on the same partition with Windows. If that is the case, there is a possibility that is the cause of this problem, though i'm finding it difficult to relate how the Linux kernel would affect anything inside Windows. The nomodeset or any other grub boot options affect how the Linux kernel loads and do not change any BIOS values nor do they change anything on the Windows installation. 

Did you change anything in BIOS to get Ubuntu to boot, especially ACPI settings? If so, you wanna revert those changes ASAP.


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

what the gnome-power-manager says for lid closing ?


----------



## 1026501 (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok... something funny has happened:
I had updated the Intel CPU integrated graphics card driver. I rolled back the driver and this problem and another problem (video_dxgkrnl_fatal_error) have stopped occurring.
I have installed Ubuntu in another partition, which I made in space freed from the windows partition using windows partition manager.
I have not checked if this problem is happening in Ubuntu. It is not happening in Windows anymore, either.


----------

